

Show HN: TubeHound - video search made easy, using Meteor framework - thound
http://thound.meteor.com/y%20combinator

======
sarhus
Cool idea. I'd like to see it with a darker tooltip on hover. The transparent
effect is a bit...too transparent :)

If you don't like twitter bootstrap (for your css), you could use this:
<http://www.getskeleton.com/> It's light enough, and provide a good starting
point.

Add colors, borders, and shadows later. Focus first on layout. Come close to
screen, and look for details. Go a bit far away from your monitor, and look
again the entire design. Sometime it helps to get a better overall view.

~~~
thound
Thanks :D Yeah, the tooltip layout is quite a controversial matter, someone
hates, someone loves it... but probably more of the former than the latter.
;-)

I think bootstrap is great... Also I was thinking about something like
<http://suprb.com/apps/gridalicious/> for the videos grids;

The tricky part is that these grids have reactive behaviour on resize
(actually I think the response to resize it's one of coolest features, in that
the number of videos shown will adjust whenever you resize the browser window,
so that everything still fits on the page). So I always need to be able to
compute on the fly how many items will fit on the screen, because if the
window is smaller than its fullscreen size, then I can actually avoid to
retrieve any data for videos that won't fit, and hence cut bandwidth usage and
response time.

------
xander66
Soooooo cool I think the most useful thing is that you can easily start a new
search about the title of one of the results. Perhaps it should be possible to
open these new searches in a new window, so that you wouldn't have to start
again.

Also I appreciated the RESTlike interface, kinda cool you can share searches
on facebook or twitter (G+, no one cares :D!)

The graphics design: it's a little bit messy, I'd like to see a more coherent
style.

------
jfaucett
nice! from a functional standpoint I think this app is doing everything right.
Nice autocomplete, swift lazyloading of results, the nice toggle over options
(full screen, seach video etc), multilingual support, so I have to say again
really well done!! My only critiques would really just be design things. For
instance the color choices of bright red, grey and black, which with the
rounded corners and drop shadows (inner and outer) is kind of over the top for
me semi-spam looking - but maybe that's just me. My tastes are usually for a
cleaner more white less flashy look. But I'm not a graphic designer so take
that for what you will. Awesome app though I'm impressed :)

~~~
thound
Thanks! :D

You're right about the design: I built the current one kind of incrementally
while adding features, and I'm not a graphic designer either - but I guess you
could already tell!!! ^_^. So I'd definitely need to start fresh with a clean
design... I'm striving for the help of a professional, actually.

Thanks again, I'm flattered :)

